# April - Less is More - Entries and Voting



## manaheim

01 - It's all About the Ride



02 - Mysterious Woodlands Gypsy



03 - Pulled



04 - Little Droplets


05 - Less Clothing... More Fun...


06 - Intensity


07 - Nature's Remedy


08 - Menos es más


09 - Open Thoughts


10 - Does anyone have a toothpick?


(not done yet)


----------



## manaheim

The rest...

11 - Less is More


12 - Pretty & Pink


13 - Two


----------



## squirrels

Woot! Thanks, Bunny! Lots of good stuff!


----------



## manaheim

My pleasure.  Sorry for the delay everyone!


----------



## PixelRabbit

manaheim said:


> My pleasure.  Sorry for the delay everyone!



Phew, I would have posted earlier but your avatar had me makin raisins in the corner! Thanks for changing it back!
Good stuff all!


----------



## manaheim

ew.  raisins in the corner.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Coffee bump!
Don't forget to vote peoples! 
I haven't yet ... but I'm still getting over the "dark" bunny avatar *twitch*


----------



## Parker219

Lets try and get 100 votes!


----------



## leeroix

Wow, nice pics! somebody didnt get the 700 pixel memo...?


----------



## manaheim

I got the person to send me a larger one (reposted that one above).


----------



## leeroix

Much better. Thanks


----------



## Parker219

Its not my photo, but just curious, any guesses on what "pretty in pink" is? Photo 12.


----------



## DarkShadow

Done.


----------



## amolitor

Parker219 said:


> Its not my photo, but just curious, any guesses on what "pretty in pink" is? Photo 12.



I assume it's panties.


----------



## manaheim

amolitor said:


> I assume it's panties.



I thought it was thighs... Legs... Flesh.


----------



## PixelRabbit

manaheim said:


> I thought it was thighs... Legs... Flesh.



This.


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it's panties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was thighs... Legs... Flesh.
Click to expand...


That just sounds creepy.


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it's panties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was thighs... Legs... Flesh.
Click to expand...



I think that's exactly what it's *supposed* to look like...but I don't think that's what it actually is.


----------



## PixelRabbit

sm4him said:


> I think that's exactly what it's *supposed* to look like...but I don't think that's what it actually is.



And this lol


----------



## squirrels

runnah said:


> That just sounds creepy.



Really? It made me want BBQ chicken for lunch! 

ETA: The bunny's comment. Not the picture. Uh, the other other bunny. I'm so confused.


----------



## Parker219

I guess I cant compete with the sexiness of that one photo. I tried to get my girl to do something like that, she said "the MORE you ask me, the LESS likely I will ever pose for you". I think she got the concept reversed...


----------



## manaheim

Hmmmm... call me an amateur mod, but I can't tell if the poll is over.  Is it???  Damnit!


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> Hmmmm... call me an amateur mod, but I can't tell if the poll is over.  Is it???  Damnit!



I'd totally forgotten to vote, so I tried it. It worked and then when I looked at the results it said "this poll will close on 5/11/2013 at 9:16 p.m."  (That's EST)

So I'm going with "still open."


----------



## pixmedic

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it's panties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was thighs... Legs... Flesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just sounds creepy.
Click to expand...


Mmmmmmmm.... Flesh


----------



## manaheim

sm4him said:


> I'd totally forgotten to vote, so I tried it. It worked and then when I looked at the results it said "this poll will close on 5/11/2013 at 9:16 p.m."  (That's EST)
> 
> So I'm going with "still open."



Lol ok so closes today!  Vote people!!!



pixmedic said:


> Mmmmmmmm.... Flesh



This bunny avatar thing still confuses me. Lol


----------



## pixmedic

manaheim said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd totally forgotten to vote, so I tried it. It worked and then when I looked at the results it said "this poll will close on 5/11/2013 at 9:16 p.m."  (That's EST)
> 
> So I'm going with "still open."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok so closes today!  Vote people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm.... Flesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bunny avatar thing still confuses me. Lol
Click to expand...


its your fault...YOU started this!


----------



## manaheim

Technically it was mish !


----------



## pixmedic

manaheim said:


> Technically it was mish !



im pretty sure THIS was your fault...


----------



## manaheim

LIES!


----------



## manaheim

Nice avatar.


----------



## pixmedic

manaheim said:


> Nice avatar.



not quite as nice as a twitching nose.
if only i could have done a twitching mustache


----------



## amolitor

Congratulations to the "Less Clothing.. More Fun..." artist! Well conceived, extremely well executed. Missed out on the pink panties, but I think the aqua works better on the wood anyways. A well-earned victory.


----------



## manaheim

Congrats to Leeroix for Less Clothing More Fun!!!!!

I sincerely hope he got some "fun" immediately after that picture was taken. 

Btw, we already have some MAY submissions!!! Very exciting!

Congrats to everyone who played along!  Hope to see more exciting entries for May!


----------



## amolitor

I thought it might be leeroix. Again 

I am the one with the mail program that automatically miniaturizes photos if you're not careful, "Two". Thanks, Apple.


----------



## squirrels

Woohoo! Leeroix, you are rocking these contests. Great job!


----------



## sm4him

Personally, I think he should have been automatically disqualified for not using PINK panties. :lmao:
Congrats, AGAIN, leeroix.

Is there a two-term limit rule or something so that the rest of us might stand a chance? 
Well, SOME of the rest anyway...some of us know going in we don't have a chance. 

I'll at least admit to mine this month...it was "Pulled." It's the clear plastic bobble that hangs from the blinds in my office--I went to pull on it and open the blinds one day and the way the light was striking it was really cool...so I pulled it off and did some experimenting. I really didn't intend to use it for the Less is More challenge, but then the end of the month came and I still had nothing, so...in it went.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Congrats Leeroix! 

I'm Nature's Remedy and someone sabotaged my original idea by turning the plant to the sun after I got it to turn facing the right way  1 day of sun in the wrong direction and she looked right back up to the sky!


----------



## squirrels

I was the creepy legs flesh pic. 

It really was a shot of pink skivvies that turned out pretty suggestive to me. So, everybody was right on your take on that one.


----------



## PixelRabbit

squirrels said:


> I was the creepy legs flesh pic.
> 
> It really was a shot of pink skivvies that turned out pretty suggestive to me. So, everybody was right on your take on that one.



Good job! It is mildly disturbingly cool!


----------



## Parker219

Thank you everyone that voted for "Open Thoughts". I am really happy with the 12 votes that I got. I took that picture on the ferry that crosses from Cape May, New Jersey to Lewes, Delaware. If the sky looks really cold, thats because it WAS really cold.  Also the boat was rocking back and forth, so the photos were coming out blurry until I set the camera on the railing.


----------



## Demers18

First off I would like to congratulate leeroix for an amazing photo and the well deserved win!

I was Intensity and would like to thank everyone who voted for me.


----------



## amolitor

I liked Open Thoughts a lot, myself. I think it was my second choice after, well, me.


----------



## leeroix

Wow! Thanks everybody! You guys just made my day! er... Month! I am pretty stoked  Being on this forum pushes me to try and be more creative and produce better pictures every time! So, Thanks for all the advice and the stiff competition! I really would not be where I am without all of you Again, Thank YOu!! Cant wait to see next months pictures!


----------



## mishele

Congrats to everyone that picked up their camera this month!!
 	leeroix, great shot!! I can't wait to see what you come up w/ for this month!! Oh and sorry, no extra points because they weren't pretty pink panties. hehe


----------



## Overread

Pssssssssssst Group - you're supposed to be voting not posting photos here


----------



## ChrisCalvin

*manaheim *​*I like your photos  nice contrast and colours. ++

__________________________
Chris @ Photography Names*


----------



## manaheim

ChrisCalvin said:


> manaheim I like your photos  nice contrast and colours. ++
> 
> __________________________
> Chris @ Photography Names



Why thank ye.


----------



## cgipson1

spam reported


----------



## runnah

cgipson1 said:


> spam reported



Now now I actually need a replacement turbo for my old diesel.


----------



## john01bohan

Nice photos! Ill post mine once i come back.

Johnny Bohany
John W. Bohan Obituary: View John Bohan's Obituary by Times Leader


----------

